# Tempting my cockatiel to come out and explore?



## TielSqueal (Aug 2, 2013)

I've had my cockatiel about a month now, after initial panics and wanting to get out of his cage, he now isn't interested at all. (I kept him in the cage so I had the opportunity to tame him) The most he will do is sit on his cage door opening. He was originally an aviary bird so I find it unusual that he wouldn't want to fly around an open space. He still isn't tamed, and the most contact he will have with me is to eat food out of my hand and allow my hand in the cage without panicking. I was hoping that he would become naturally curious, come out of his cage, and start wanting to sit on my shoulder, etc. I've tried step-up to no avail yet. I've tried luring him out with treats, placing the treat just outside the door. He sits on his perch staring at it longingly, but doesn't dare go out to get it. I'm thinking if I stop hand feeding it to him, he will eventually come out the cage to get it? Maybe he doesn't at the moment because he knows that some time in the day I'll hand feed it to him anyway. I've also tried sitting somewhere in the room within his line of vision casually holding treats not paying attention to him, but he still doesn't come out. Any suggestions? I was going to invest in a ladder to lead out of the cage. I can't find any free-standing perches that I can put in the room, if anyone could link me to any that would be brilliant (I'm in the UK, btw)


----------



## CountryGirlUK (Aug 8, 2013)

I think that a ladder leading out of the cage is a good idea. I make a bridge from the birdcage to the sofa (which is a short distance anyway). Maybe try sitting near the open cage door and toying with something shiney or pretending to eat bird treats and making exaggerated enjoyment noise whilst not looking at the bird. I think I read something somewhere that says you could try putting your hand in the cage and keeping it completely still then taking it out again and if you do this for a few minutes every day the bird will start to be less afraid of you and then you can try holding your hand in there with a treat in it and then maybe gradually make it so your hand is less in the cage until the bird has to come out on the ladder to get the treat? All this is just theory, I'm afraid. Both of my birds are extremely curious. I find it hard to get them OFF me! lol!


----------



## TielSqueal (Aug 2, 2013)

CountryGirlUK said:


> I think that a ladder leading out of the cage is a good idea. I make a bridge from the birdcage to the sofa (which is a short distance anyway). Maybe try sitting near the open cage door and toying with something shiney or pretending to eat bird treats and making exaggerated enjoyment noise whilst not looking at the bird. I think I read something somewhere that says you could try putting your hand in the cage and keeping it completely still then taking it out again and if you do this for a few minutes every day the bird will start to be less afraid of you and then you can try holding your hand in there with a treat in it and then maybe gradually make it so your hand is less in the cage until the bird has to come out on the ladder to get the treat? All this is just theory, I'm afraid. Both of my birds are extremely curious. I find it hard to get them OFF me! lol!


Thanks for the reply - I wish mine was that curious! I will try what you suggested, I bet I get some strange looks in the process from him! lol


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I like that ladder idea. Get a little creative and you might be able to tempt him enough. Well done for the progress you _have_ made, and keep it up!


----------



## TielSqueal (Aug 2, 2013)

CharVicki said:


> I like that ladder idea. Get a little creative and you might be able to tempt him enough. Well done for the progress you _have_ made, and keep it up!


Thank you  I hope it only gets better from here


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I let my birds come out on their own accord. Top opening cages are good because birds always try to go for the higher perch so it encourages them to actually get out. You usually find that once they are out they will have a bit of exercise  Getting them back in can be an issue though! I see you're from Brum? I'm not far from you


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Place the treat so he can reach it from inside the cage but has to stick his head out a little to get it. Then once he gets comfortable with doing that, you move it so he has to stick his head out a little further. Keep moving it until he's comfortable putting his whole body outside the cage. 

When you first got him, the cage was unfamiliar so he wanted out of it. But now it's the only part of the house that he's familiar with so he feels safe there and doesn't want to leave it. He'll be more comfortable with coming out after he's learned that it's safe.


----------



## TielSqueal (Aug 2, 2013)

Catalinadee, unfortunately, I don't have a top opening cage, although I could take the roof part off. Tiel fan, I have tried that by hanging a treat on his door, which he goes for, but doesn't want to go any further. I will keep trying though. Thank you all again for your suggestions. Does anyone know where I can buy free standing perches?


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Ziggy was like this too. When I got him he had been in a cage most of his life (6 years) so he was extremely timid about being outside of it. Tielfan's suggestion helped a lot - I made Ziggy work for millet, first on the doorway, then on top of the cage. Another thing that helped a TON was getting a small perch and putting it on the OUTSIDE of the cage, by my chair. I would get Ziggy out and put him on the perch. At first he wouldn't stay, but then he would stay longer periods of time. Now he comes out and sits on that perch frequently, and even naps on it


----------



## TielSqueal (Aug 2, 2013)

ccollin13 said:


> Ziggy was like this too. When I got him he had been in a cage most of his life (6 years) so he was extremely timid about being outside of it. Tielfan's suggestion helped a lot - I made Ziggy work for millet, first on the doorway, then on top of the cage. Another thing that helped a TON was getting a small perch and putting it on the OUTSIDE of the cage, by my chair. I would get Ziggy out and put him on the perch. At first he wouldn't stay, but then he would stay longer periods of time. Now he comes out and sits on that perch frequently, and even naps on it


I will try this, although I don't think he's at the stage for me to be putting him on a perch - he doesn't step up or anything, so unless he wants to go on there of his own free will, there's no chance.


----------



## abaldwin40 (Aug 25, 2013)

catalinadee said:


> I let my birds come out on their own accord. Top opening cages are good because birds always try to go for the higher perch so it encourages them to actually get out. You usually find that once they are out they will have a bit of exercise  Getting them back in can be an issue though! I see you're from Brum? I'm not far from you


i just tried this and it worked


----------

